# arena advice



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

For jumping, you are probably going to want at least a 80 by 120 feet arena for a small course, but barrel racing 130 by 200 feet. I would steer away from metal if you have a choice just because it is not going to be forgiving if your horse bumps into the railing. I would say PVC is the best because it is going to be the most forgiving if you get slammed into it, and looks nice and less maintenance. Wood gives a good traditional look, more maintenance and expensive. 

Here is a great article on building an arena: 
Building a horse riding arena - Thinking outside the rectangle - Horsetalk - equestrian features on training, horse care, equine breeding and more


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

perfect!!! thanks so much


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's exciting! 

My outdoor is 150 x 300. I'm admittedly a tightwad, I have wood post & 5 ft high red brand horse fence for arena fencing. I'd love to have pvc but have better things to spend my money on. Lighting, I have dusk to dawn lights on telephone poles on each corner that the utility company installed for me and they charge a flat monthly rate for, saves quite a bit in the long run. Winter I don't use it but they still run, summer it's used A LOT, I'm often riding until well past midnight so it evens out. They aren't floodlight bright but more than enough to ride safely in the dark without creating stark shadows.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks will keep that in mind


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

my parents allowed me to do the same! YaY!
I Decided to do 60 by 100 its small but I was limited by the space they gave me and by the trees Grr.
However I can comfortably to all that I need to and can have a two horse lesson with out any problems. My corners are slightly grounded and I have three gates. I used 2x4s for my rails and only used two instead of three (one at the top and one in the middle) and one on the top (shelf like). I have not had time to finish it =( but It is half way there just need more time away from school and work. 

Good Luck!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

my parents allowed me to do the same! YaY!
I Decided to do 60 by 100 (this may not be 100% accuate but its close) its small but I was limited by the space they gave me and by the trees Grr.
However I can comfortably to all that I need to and can have a two horse lesson with out any problems. My corners are slightly grounded and I have three gates. I was given teloplone poles, I cut them in half and used them for my posts. I used 2x4s for my rails and only used two instead of three (one at the top and one in the middle) and one on the top (shelf like). My dad Had a water lin dug for me so that I have a trough next the arena its awesome and convient! I have not had time to finish it =( but It is half way there just need more time away from school and work. 
I already had the exta Gates and they helped with lumber cost and all serve great purpose. The telophone poles where also a Great save and were all in great condition! The rounded cornens are great space savers if your not working with much, and are good for the horses and you. And my Dad works in constrution so All the labor was easy. ie. Drill/setting the posts, water line. 

Good Luck!

I tried editing my last post didnt really work though ahaha


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Good luck with the arena!! And pictures of the work and progress when you get started are needed


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

of course


----------

